# CSM+B Plantex Question?



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Im hoping Im dosing this correct and not actually overdosing.
On my sheet from Rex Grigg it says to dose 5ML 3 times a week of CSM+B Plantex.
5ml is 1 TSP, but on another site it says you should only be dosing 1/16 tsp 3 times a week. How is that when my TSP says on it 5ml and I checked online and it says 1 TSP is equivlent to 5ml.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The amount you dose is going to depend on your individual setup. Take into consideration your plant mass, plant types, wattage, C02 injection and tank size. 5ml x 3 should not be too much or it could not be enough depending on your setup.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Rex's information is referring to a pre-mix of CSM+B with water - dose 5 ml of that mix. The 1/16th tsp refers to dry dosing.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

Man I hope I didnt harm my fish, Ive been adding 1 TSP each dosage.... You think the copper from the plantex will kill my snails? Its been 2 weeks and they seem to be fine, surfin the whole tank....


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

All of us, I suspect, have made fertilizing mistakes, where we overdose something way beyond what we wanted. I can't remember anyone who makes such mistakes suffering fish or plant losses. It is always best to do a big water change immediately if you know you have done this. But, your experience seems to show that an big overdose of CSM doesn't cause a crisis in the tank. Why not just do a 50 - 75% water change and resume normal dosing? If you were to continue that big an overdose, and not do regular water changes, there is no doubt that at some point there would be enough copper in the water to harm snails and shrimp, if not the fish. There could be harmful amounts of other micro nutrients too, for that matter.


----------



## Mr. Fish (Oct 24, 2007)

hoppycalif said:


> All of us, I suspect, have made fertilizing mistakes, where we overdose something way beyond what we wanted. I can't remember anyone who makes such mistakes suffering fish or plant losses. It is always best to do a big water change immediately if you know you have done this. But, your experience seems to show that an big overdose of CSM doesn't cause a crisis in the tank. Why not just do a 50 - 75% water change and resume normal dosing? If you were to continue that big an overdose, and not do regular water changes, there is no doubt that at some point there would be enough copper in the water to harm snails and shrimp, if not the fish. There could be harmful amounts of other micro nutrients too, for that matter.


The reason I dont want to do a water change is becuase I just did one 2 days ago
and if I do it will reset my dosing. My plants are still showing signs of deffiency and cant
risk taking any more loss of nutrients as it is, and my snails been doing fine no signs of stress.
I do know that copper can harm my snails but I dont think thats enough to harm them.


----------

